# Source for Springs



## wdtrnr (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone know of a source for springs for the Parker refill?  
The ones at the hardware store are to stiff --

Thanks in advance -- Tony


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 20, 2009)

How many do you need??


----------



## wdtrnr (Apr 20, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> How many do you need??



20 to start  --  not sure how far this is going for me.
Thanks, Tony


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry.,  that is more than I can help you with.
 
Did you try the forum search function?  This question come up once or twice every year and I seem to remember someone posting a link to a source for the springs you need.


----------



## wdtrnr (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Randy,  a quick search came up with 500 matches,  I'll go through them tonight and see what I can find (I'm on lunch break and have a 1:00 meeting).  If nothing, I may get back in touch with you.

I'm working with bullets and trying to develop a parker version, everything is available except the spring.  I hate to buy full kits and toss parts away, I've already got substantial clutter in the shop.

If anyone else knows of a source -- please chime in.

Thanks again Randy.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 20, 2009)

Thought I might be able to find the information faster than you could since I had seen the posts previously. Not much luck.

I did find this: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3630&highlight=springs

Elliot Landes shut down his business last year and sold off all of his stuff. I doubt he still has anything left; but you might try emailing him and asking where he bought his springs. Elliot was a production pen maker and probably bought his springs by the thousands so his source may not be practical for you; but it cant hurt to ask.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 20, 2009)

How about stealing them from cheap clicky pens?
http://cgi.ebay.com/metal-click-pens-lot-of-15-maroon-in-color-nice_W0QQitemZ180347436286QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item180347436286&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## air55 (Apr 20, 2009)

www.woodnwhimsies.com has replacement springs for 15 cents a piece


----------



## wdtrnr (Apr 20, 2009)

air55 said:


> www.woodnwhimsies.com has replacement springs for 15 cents a piece



Thank you very much!  Either they just put them online or I'm blind (probably the later) because that is where I got all the other parts from!  

Thank you all for your help.  Tony


----------



## gwilki (Apr 22, 2009)

Elliot still shows them here    http://penmakers.com/used.html


----------

